# spartan 300 cable



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

My spartan 300 is in need of a new cable. Any thoughts on what I should replace it with? 1/2" or 5/8"? I have a ridgid k1500 I use at times too. Actually do very little drain clearing but have been thinking about getting more serious.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

At a minimum, you should run 5/8".


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Get a Spartan 5/8" x 75 IC


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

.55 Magnum you will get 100' in da' drum.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

.55 for strength.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I never used magnum cable so I can't comment on it. My 5/8 has done me just fine.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I use magnum all the time...oh wait!....we're talking about cable, my bad:laughing:


----------



## Ruudplumber (Feb 21, 2011)

55 mag works well....


----------

